# Help Wanted ASAP



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

WANTED!!!!

QB for the MN Viqueens. No experience needed. If you have ever seen a pro football game on TV that is all the experience you need. Duties will include:
-finding an open receiver
-hitting anyone who is open
-be able to make a football spiral by passing it and not by spinning it on the ground
-changing the snap count so the defense doesn't know it every time

You will only work for three to four hours on Sunday's, that is all that is needed to out pass our current QB. Also, an additional duty will include coaching. The only thing you have to do for this part of the job is play ALL DAY AP, since he is the only player we have on our team, except for our punter.

You can apply in person or call 1-HORNHELMETS only from 11:00am-12:00pm since the rest of the day is used for our baking classes.

Thank You and good luck


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

haha how true is that.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Also wanted!!!

Receiver that can catch more than a cold and can run a little better route than the local paper boy. Hell, you'll be a shoe-in if you apply for the HC position if you don't think your RB will suffer from spontaneous combustion after 15 rushing attempts.

AP's new mandatory mail getter via yours truly: (He built it after suffering nights of amnesia & nightmares about Adrian falling and getting a booboo on his knee.)









God forbid he stand up to take a piss!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ill take the job. the viqueens wont even score a touchdown. every team we play will outscore us by a bajillion points 

viqueens suck

go packers


----------

